# Most Important Feature



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

As far as your training facility is concerned (for those who don't have a horse at home), when looking for a training facility what is the most important factor to you? do no include "turn out time" as it is a given.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Cleanliness. (this includes fences being tidy as well


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

what they are being fed and everything that has to do with the stall, including having a run, but food for me is the biggest one....

oops that's more than one


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

for me its knowledge about Hypp. I'd only bring my horse to place where the people are familiar with that.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Next to the turn outs/stalls being in good shape I'd say arenas. (nice footing, good size, etc)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

ah a good one for yea. What about the driving distance/time it takes to get there :wink: 

Big one for me but I will double the quality of the arenas.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Quality of the feed, cleanliness of the pastures/barn/fence and a competent BO.

Its my horses home above and beyond anything else, so I want to make sure they are safe, happy and healthy there.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

HIgh quality people to run the place.

If the staff and the owner are knowledgable, most of the other things will be in order as well.


----------

